# Help? Onkyo HT-RC180 issue/problem



## grafixfreak (Feb 12, 2010)

I am fairly new to quality AVRs. I recently purchased an Onkyo HT-RC180. I hooked it up about 10 days ago. I recently calibrated it using the Audyssey setup. That seemed to go fine. I have been using it without any problems/issues for 10 days. I even used it this morning around 7am. Twelve hours later, I turn it on and there was no sound coming from the speakers. Actually, the front display on the receiver did not display icons for speakers. I did a reset of the receiver and sound came through the speakers and the display showed icons. 
I guess my question is what would cause this to happen? I did update the firmware when I first hooked up the receiver. I am wondering if this issue should cause me to be concerned and wonder if I should think about returning it (I have only had it for less than 3 weeks).

Also, a side question: is it normal for the receiver to make "clicking" noises and change sound modes frequently? (It seems to occur frequently while watching TV via Directv). edit: I noticed there is a firmware update to supposedly addresses this issue...

Any help/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
When the AVR switches from 5.1 to 2 Channel information as it would going from a TV Show to a Commercial, there is a sound which comes from the relays in the AVR. This is normal. This can be resolved by going into Listening Mode Presets in the Setup Menu and selecting any of the non 5.1 Surround Modes ie Pro Logic II, DTS Neo, All Channel Stereo, etc, for 2 Channel information.

The Icon's on the Display will only show up when a Digital Component is on and selected. Be it Blu Ray Player, Sat/Cable Box, Xbox, etc. If your Source Component is on and selected and the Icons are not appearing, then there might be an issue. However, I would be surprised this is the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

While I cant be certain if you happen to have a breif power issue, say a quick brown down or something you could get that issue but if it happens again service for sure. Some times there are just random head scratchers that cant be explained


----------



## grafixfreak (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. The issue has not repeated itself (knock on wood).

I have another issue and I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this: My receiver, just started, randomly turns off and on every now and then. I do not play it loud-only loud enough to hear the movie/tv/etc without annoying my neighbors...

Anyone encounter this and if so what did you do about it...I am getting close to 30 days since I received it (UPS delivery Feb 11). Should I try to exchange it or is there a fix out there.

Thanks


----------



## Davesnothere (Feb 17, 2009)

Purchased a refurb Onkyo HT-RC180 from Fry's and I've experienced your initial problem precisely once.
Same fix (reset unit). Have had no other issues (other than the described clicking between modes, which
appears to be the design, not a defect). No issues with random on/off power cycling... that sounds like
a -back to the seller- kind of problem (to me).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

grafixfreak said:


> I have another issue and I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this: My receiver, just started, randomly turns off and on every now and then. I do not play it loud-only loud enough to hear the movie/tv/etc without annoying my neighbors...


Do you have the receiver in a rack? Make sure it has plenty of room to breath as heat will also cause it to shut down. Leaving at least 3" of space above it is a must and do not place on top of satt receivers or PVRs as they generate allot of heat themselves and that heat will rise up into the Onkyo.


----------



## Davesnothere (Feb 17, 2009)

Concur w/ Tony. Mine is happily living on a heavy duty wire-rack shelf with lots of space below 
and just over 3" above. Internal amps are currently driving 5 channels (LCR, 2 surrounds), 
but it gets warm (not toasty) just being on. 
This was a good warning to ensure adequate ventilation for this unit.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Again, the clicking can be completely stopped by going into the Listening Mode Presets and changing all Sources Analog/PCM from Last Valid to PLII or DTS NEO or any other Surround Mode.

The clicking is from the relays switching over and is completely normal, but again can be completely avoided.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## x2stew (Sep 26, 2009)

I used to have this problem intermittently and now i can't get past it. I have tried unplugging the receiver, leaving it unplugged for a few minutes, and then plugging it back in, and I still can't get ANY audio out of it. It's also interesting that none of the speaker icons are lit up on the left hand side on the front panel. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

x2stew said:


> I used to have this problem intermittently and now i can't get past it. I have tried unplugging the receiver, leaving it unplugged for a few minutes, and then plugging it back in, and I still can't get ANY audio out of it. It's also interesting that none of the speaker icons are lit up on the left hand side on the front panel. anyone have any ideas?


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Just to make sure do you have the HT-RC180? Because the 2010 Models have a Service Bulletin that covers Repairs regardless of whether or not it is in Warranty or where it was purchased.
Here is a link to the Bulletin: http://www.onkyousa.com/press_releases.cfm?id=215

However, the 180 is not covered by this. However, if you purchased it new, it might be still under Warranty (2 Years)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## x2stew (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks, JJ. and yes, I do have an HT-RC180. It is still (barely) under the 2 year warranty. i guess i'll be contacting Onkyo support tomorrow....


----------



## ShanksMcShankly (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I am also running into the same problem with my HT-RC180. It will not display the connected speakers on the front panel and I get no sound from any speakers in any listening mode or speaker calibration. I connected it last night and it was having this issue. I checked all the connections and settings and nothing. I reset the receiver and nothing. Did all the standard checks and nothing. It has picture through HDMI but no sound. I kept trying and had a technically inclined freind come over and we checked everything. Then he tried the reset the same way I did (vcr/dvr + power) and we turned it back on then we hear audio through all the speakers and the display showed up in the front panel. So all worked properly and I set up the Audyssey calibration and it was GREAT!!! 

8 Hours later when I turn on the news in the morning I get picture but no audio AGAIN. Same symptoms as before. So I do a reset and all is working again even though I'll have to redo the set up. BUT... I go home for a minute and turn on the receiver and AGAIN, I'm having the same problem! No audio, speakers not displayed on front pane but video is working.

It seems like it loses the speakers every time I turn it off. I'm very frustrated at the moment and wondering if anybody has either come across the same issue or know of any fixes or recommendations. I'd like to know if I'm doing something wrong :scratch:

Thank you in advance for all your help gentlemen. I very much appreciate any help you can provide :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I am really sorry to read about your issues with your 180. That is a pretty rare and no doubt frustrating issue. Hopefully, you are still under Warranty. If it is the Serial (IDE) Cable, you are covered regardless. It sadly appears it needs to be taken in for service.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ShanksMcShankly (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and quick reply Jack. I was afraid that was the issue. Looks like I'll be going in for service :doh:


----------

